# Bionic Woman - ITV2



## BookStop (May 16, 2007)

*Jaime Sommers is back!*

NBC Fall Preview

I so loved The Bionic Woman when I was growing up, I just hope they don't butcher the whole concept and turn too far from the original.

Does anyone remember that tv show that was on a very short while about a guy who's brain was transplanted into an engineered body. I think he couldn't contact his wife now that he worked for the government, but found ways to see her anyway.....Maybe had a teenage daughter....gosh I wish I could remember who was in it so I could imdb it. Any clue? 

My point is that it was very bionic womanesque, but didn't make it into mainstream tv viewing. It will be interesting to see if this show fairs better with the nostalgia angle.


----------



## The Ace (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Jaime Sommers is back!*

Haven't seen the one you mention over here, crazy because we always get the rubbish you churn out (Trouble, ABC1, Sci-Fi) it's a fair reflection on the quality of the last that, despite being a sci-fi nut, I never watch it.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Jaime Sommers is back!*

Bookstop 
I remember this series, trying to think of its name.  It was like the robocop thing, damm I can't think of its name.
As for bionic woman, I must admit I liked her more than bionic man, she seemed to have more fun.

The name will come back to me (ahhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Kostmayer (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Jaime Sommers is back!*

The series about the guy having his brain transplanted was called Now and Again.

John Goodman played Michael Wiseman before the op, then Eric Close played him afterwards. T

he main reason for me watching though was Dennis Haysbert - probably best known as David Palmer in 24. The chemistry between the 2 leads was wonderful.

As for the Bionic Woman - the original was cheesy but Lindsay Wagner looked great running in slow motion 

Can't imagine Michelle Ryan as the new Jamie though - she's a brit who starred in the soap Eastenders over here, though she is a few years older now.


----------



## BookStop (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Jaime Sommers is back!*



Kostmayer said:


> The series about the guy having his brain transplanted was called Now and Again.
> 
> John Goodman played Michael Wiseman before the op, then Eric Close played him afterwards. T
> 
> he main reason for me watching though was Dennis Haysbert - probably best known as David Palmer in 24. The chemistry between the 2 leads was wonderful.


 

Yes!  I was so disappointed when it got cancelled. I wanted to see Wiseman and his wife get together. I wonder if it made dvd....


----------



## Lucien21 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Jaime Sommers is back!*

I thought the trailer looked pretty good.

It might turn out to be OK.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Jaime Sommers is back!*

Well, I wasn't a fan of the original, I must admit. But having seen a few clips now of this one, looks like they may have some possibilities here. Also looks as if they're going to be addressing some contemporary issues (bioethics, the intelligence community and ethics, etc.) -- which could give it some pretty sound substance, or just date it terribly... looks more like the former than the latter, as they're playing it more generally and less specifically, making it perennial problems rather than something isolated.

At any rate, thanks for posting the link. It looks like it has some potential, something I'd not have expected....


----------



## DarthDom (Mar 12, 2008)

Please excuse me, as I am a newbie, but I can't find anything about the Bionic Woman on this site.  I did a search but no reference to the new series anywhere.  Did no one watch it last night on ITV2.  Please someone let me know what you think.

I wasn't that impressed myself.  I really wanted to like it, but somehow it didn't quite work.  I know it was a pilot and I'll keep watching.  It certainly didn't grab me like Heroes or Lost did (although I still haven't finished watching Heroes series 1 yet).  I don't think it was that well directed.

I'd be interested to hear anyone else's thoughts.


----------



## Mad Tam McC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

It was okay, nothing special. I felt they tried to cram too much into one episode.


----------



## Montero (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

Agree not in the same class as Heroes, but so far, better than many.  Giving a good feel on the angst of it all.
Way better than whatever her face was in the stars and stripes leotard (enjoyed that when I was ooh, about 12.)

Was interested to see several actors from Battlestar Galactica pop up,  (Starbuck, maintenance chief) background music had some of the same feel as Galactica - notes that David Eick was involved in both.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

I watched the first couple of episodes but lost interest in it.  My partener however loves it.


----------



## DarthDom (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

My wife, who liked the pilot by the way, says that according to _Deathray_ the show has been axed.  Apparently it is a casualty of the writers' strike and production has not resumed.  I don't know how have been made.


----------



## Dalek Bubble Bath (Mar 17, 2008)

Just watched the pilot episode of this 
(Not sure if its been shown in the UK before)

I think its great.
Not a boring moment in the show & lots of unanswered questions to keep you watching.

Anyone else seen it (in the Uk or otherwise) ?
and did you like it ?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I quite liked it but according to one of the tv reviewers (who hated it) it's been axed


----------



## Ironic cyborg (Mar 20, 2008)

yes there will alas only be one series of the all new Bionic Woman it has indeed been cancelled after one series in the US.

I saw the first episode and thought it was..........ok, it had potential. I like Michelle Ryan (by like I mean in a professional way as well as.....ahem.....yeah THAT way !


----------



## rune (Mar 21, 2008)

Its quite a bit darker than the original series, and im hopefull that it will turn out to be quite good


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 21, 2008)

aw. i found it entertaining. can't believe they axed it


----------



## TorrnT (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

I actually had high hopes for this show.....
I usually suspend my disbelief so i can enjoy these shows, but i would have to suspend it from the moon to swallow the horrible plot and story lines that would be more believable coming from a compulsive liar. I couldn't watch past the 4th show, being able to disconnect and reconnect a video from thinking and ending up with a nose bleed tells me i should either be a vegetable or high.
I am annoyed because the acting is credible (given the drivel they have to act out) and i have fond memories of the first show, i expected something much much more.
Major disappointment.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

I am finding it Ok so far.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

i like it enough. it's mindless silly stuff. *shrug*


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

What I saw, was okay


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

I have to admit I wasnt impressed....


----------



## Barney (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

It's her from Eastenders isn't it?  Would it be non-PC to say she has "honey monster" shoulders?


----------



## ironvelvet (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

I only stuck with a few of them but the feel of it really reminded me of 'Alias'. Main characters being good looking, but not glamourous brunettes, who complete missions essentially without breaking a sweat cause all their emotional energy is swallowed in angst over their personal life.

Actually this series is a bit of a regression from the first series that way. As I remember it Lindsay Wagner was a good little soldier who got the job done, no cod-existential angst for her. Though the original series is unwatchable as an adult.

Feel I should defend 'Alias', which I don't enjoy watching but at least it has plots and pace and isn't so completely character driven that all the action feels peripheral. Wow, didn't realise quite how unimpressed with BW I was...


----------



## Montero (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Bionic Woman Anyone*

Thought the pilot was promising.  Really like the Sarah Connor character, but as a whole not too enthralled with the series.  Special effects are very good.  Just decided to give up on episode 4 as we have quite a lot of viewing and reading stacked up, not enough time etc etc


----------



## BookStop (Apr 29, 2008)

They jsut released the dvd here, so I went ahead and bought it thinking, _how bad can it be_, right? Watched the pilot. Ok - A little hokey, a bit forced - I think the director/writer/etc probably assumes things have to be spelled out for us sf and f people to catch on, but that's ok. I was entertained, and since I now own all eps that were made I'll definitely have a good time watching them all I'm sure.


----------



## GoodyGoody (May 15, 2008)

Its been cancelled!!!


----------

